# Photojournalism



## danalec99 (Jun 27, 2004)

I did not find any threads for 'Photojournalism'.
Here is one from yesterday's trip:


WALMART; reaching out!


----------



## malachite (Jun 27, 2004)

Speaking of Wal-Mart reaching out, have you seen the latest pictures from Mars?






_sorry for the off-topic, I couldn't resist......_


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Shilts (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey, Malachite wasn't that mars pic shot through the window of the MacDonalds they have out there ???


----------



## rsilfverberg (Aug 19, 2004)

Here are some photos: http://www.photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=288586


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 19, 2004)

rsilfverberg said:
			
		

> Here are some photos: http://www.photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=288586



Beautiful beautiful pictures rsilfverberg.

A source of great inspiration for me!


----------



## LizM (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## wxnut (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## wxnut (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## wxnut (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Lula (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2004)

What kind of event is that taken at Lula?


----------



## Lula (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi there
This pic was taken during THE EURO 2004 (Soccer Competition).
It was the day of the final game.


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

I think I would like to move this old (I must admit) but quite fitting thread from the Photo Themes over into our new Photojournalism Forum .


----------

